# Molds...



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm sure this has been covered again and again, but seeing as there are like 15 links to 15 different types of molds, what are the pros and cons of them? What's the easiest for someone who is NOT selling or making soap regularly, just a little here and there? I don't have the space or the $$$ to do a lot of it (no matter how much fun it was!) until we get out of this apartment.

It looks like there are 3 or 4 basic types in the sticky....wooden, plastic "no-line" molds, plexiglass, and PVC. (Also, if I wait for dh to make one, although he is more than capable, would likely take until Christmas so I would rather buy one.) Do you still line the plastic ones? I seem to remember reading so... Any difference in how the soap turns out with one or the other? The plexiglass look really nice, anyone use them? Also, I've seen soap molds at Hobby Lobby, they look like what you'd use for making chocolate candy only bigger (clear plastic). I like the idea of pouring "some" bars that way (for gifts, etc) but don't think I'd want 10 molds to try to fill before the soap gets too thick. Using a Walmart size batch, are there any molds that would hold the whole thing? Looks like most are made for 2-6lb batches. Also, I see the Kelsei molds come with dividers to make the individual bars...do you line or spray the dividers or does the soap stick to them? Looks like the liners they sell go only on the bottom.

TIA,
Beth


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

For my first real mold, I bought a wooden log mold off ebay several years ago. I still use it and line it with freezer paper. I am careful when I remove my soap and I use the paper lining over and over. 
My favorite mold is an upland mold I bought second hand. It has the thick silicon liner with a wooden box. It is a slab mold. Although I love the silicon liner, the simple wooden mold lined with freezer paper does the same thing. 
I have also used a silicon baking pan with good results. No liner needed. I have a few individual molds (clear plastic). I only use them if I have a little too much raw soap to fit into my log or slab mold. They are not my favorite. 
I do not have any experience with the molds that have dividers.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I make logs and my first molds and the ones I still use the most today are wood, made by dh. He made them so they come apart. I line them with freezer paper but it is a pain. Once every couple months I will cut liners for everything. I do reuse them and they through last at least a half dozen batches but usually more. 

I also have a wood box mold that holds a silicone mold. This one works well too, the size is just off from my others so I don't use it as much. The soap comes out fairly easily. It makes 12 bars. I'd like a 20 bar log. THat's the longest I'll go.

I also have a Kelsei 20 bar log. I have to line it which again is a pain. I'm told if I keep using it without a liner it will get easier to get the soap out but I don't want to mess up that much more soap (I just can't seem to cut it out without messing it up) to get to that point. LOL

I've got some no melt mylar I've been wanting to try to make liners out of. Maybe I'll get to it today. If that works well then I'm just going to have dh make more molds for me.

Oh and I also use PVC pipe sometimes. If you'd like round bars that's easy peasy.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If I could start over....I would have purchased one of Kelsie's stock molds, so that as my company grew I could have just purchased a larger mold that made exactly the same size soap as my small one. I would use my small one for fragrance that was particular (siezing or ricing) and I would also use it to try new things before moving to my bigger molds. This way you could have their small sample size mold, that literally soaps those 1 and 2 ounce scents you get from everyone, but also makes the same exact size bar as the huge 36 bar molds. This way nothing is wasted, everything is the same size, and these mols literally are unbreakable, they look so professional. Vicki


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I use the no melt mylar now!

It works great. It is best to spray on a little something the first few uses to keep it from sticking but now after 5 or 6 uses they don't stick at all.

One word of warning. It is a bit brittle so if you bend the corners instead of cutting and taping you could have some breakage at the bends. I had this and so cut them and taped them up. We will see how the taped corners work.

I have pictures of how to measure and bend them but I can't get my camera and my computer to talk to eachother so it may be a while before I get any posted.


----------

